# ACHTUN!NG | Winter Wheel Sale



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I've got the following wheels enroute... They are the perfect "winter wheel" set-up for your RS4, RS6, All-Road, C5 4.2L A6, or S6. These wheels are due in early next week. I do not expect them to last very long and I'm taking pre-orders from anyone who wants in on these.
****Quantities are LIMITED so act FAST!!**** 

*Hartmann RS6-172 Wheel:
▫ 18x7.5, 20mm offset - List price: $265.00 ea. | Sale Price: $199 ea.*
And we've found the absolute last of the following: (3 sets)








*Hartmann RS4-131 Wheel:
▫ 18x8.5, 20mm offset - List price: $265.00 ea. | Sale Price: $250 ea.*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------

